# Checkered Giant or English Spot



## cattlecait (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm scouting for another breed (again) and I want either Checkereds or Spots. Is one easier to breed for markings than the other? I've heard that they're both evil rabbits, is that true?

Thanks!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 2, 2011)

The English Spots are smaller and somewhat easier to handle. The Checker Giants really benefit from from solid floors since most wire floors can't handle their weight.  I think both have equal challenges in terms of spot placement.

You can breed for temperment and I wish more breeders would select rabbits for temperment.

If you really want a challenge = Rhinelanders!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

